# Rocky Mountain 98' Federweg verlängern



## luke_egan (30. September 2013)

Hallo, 

ich besitze ein Rocky Mountain Element aus dem Jahr 1998. Ich habe in verschiedenen Foren (unter anderem auch diesem  ) gelesen, dass man mit den Umlenkhebeln vom Rocky Mountain Slayer (bis max. Jahrgang 2003) den Federweg von 85mm auf 125mm verlängern kann. 

Ich weiß natürlich, dass durch solche Umbaumaßnahmen die Garantie erlischt. Aber das Fahrrad ist 15 Jahre alt und ich bin auch kein zu aggressiver Fahrer. 

Nun habe ich mir, nach dem ich bei Rocky Mountain direkt angefragt habe, über einen Händler die entsprechenden Umlenkhebel bestellt und diese gestern montiert. 

Auf den ersten Blick konnte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den alten (schwarz) und neuen Hebeln (silber) feststellen, wenn es einen Unterschied gibt, dann liegt dieser im Millimeterbereich. Es ließ sich sogar alter (schwarz) und neuer Hebel (silber) parallel montieren (ich bin so nicht gefahren, aber ich dachte dass ich spätestens hier einen Unterschied merke, weil die Montage nicht möglich nicht...). 











Die schwarzen Hebel sind die alten und die silbernen die neuen Hebel. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die neuen Hebel schon montiert. Auf Bild 2 sieht man, dass beim vorderen unteren Hebelgelenk ein kleiner Unterschied besteht, aber nur minimal... Wie schon geschrieben ließen sich alter (schwarz) und neuer Hebel (silber) gleichzeitig montieren...

Schließlich waren die neuen Hebel dran und ich kann sagen, dass ich und mein Freund der mir geholfen hat, keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen konnten. 

Bei 40mm mehr Federweg sollte man da glaub ich schon etwas merken... 

Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von Euch (vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung bei vorangegangenen Umbaumaßnahmen) weiß, wo mein Fehler ist?

Der Händler hat mir nur die Teile geschickt, die ich bestellt hatte (siehe Bild "Exploded-View.jpg"): 
181048UAT - 3D LINK PLATE LT LEFT
181049UAT - 3D LINK PLATE LT RIGHT
Der hat also nichts falsch gemacht. 






Zweite Möglichkeit: Der Rocky Mountain Mitarbeiter hat die falschen Hebel geliefert. Kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, denn es gab ja eine genaue Artikelnummer. 

Dritte Möglichkeit (ich glaube die Wahrscheinlichste...): 
Ich hab mich da in den Jahrgängen vertan und benötige die Umlenkhebel aus einem Slayer mit einem früherem Jahrgang (also vielleicht noch vor 2000) oder mein 98'er Element ist zu alt und die Umbaumaßnahme funktioniert erst mit neueren Elements. 

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Den so richtig hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben noch mehr Federweg aus dem Rad zu kitzeln 

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Nofaith (30. September 2013)

Ich denke es liegt am Dämpfer, das Slayer hatte meines Wissens nach eine EB von 184mm und einen Hub von 44mm. 

Dein Element hat irgendwas um EB 152mm, somit weniger Hub und dadurch der geringere FW. Mess einfach mal den Hub Deines Dämpfers.

Es gab mal Tuning-Hebel für mehr FW, die waren aber nicht von RM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luke_egan (30. September 2013)

Hi, danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Also meinst Du wenn ich einen Dämpfer mit gleicher Einbauhöhe (165mm) aber größeren Hub finde wäre der Federweg schon etwas länger?

Besten Gruß
Christof


----------



## Nofaith (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du einen Dämpfer mit EB 165mm hast, sollte er 38mm Hub haben(einfach mal messen). Ob's einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub gibt bei der Einbaulänge gibt? 

Hast Du bei gleicher EB mehr Hub ergibt sich auch mehr Federweg. Wenn wir mal von 38mm Hub bei 85mm (sind nicht ca. 90mm) FW ausgehen hast Du mit den Original-Links eine Übersetzung von 1:2,23. Würdest Du nun einen Dämpfer mit 45mm Hub finden kämst Du somit auf 100mm Federweg.

Die Links des Slayer müssten sich normalerweise im Bereich der Dämpferbefestigung zum Rahmen sowie der Befestigung der Sattelstrebe zu Deinen Originalen unterscheiden(der Unterschied ist nicht groß). Das Slayer hatte laut meinen Unterlagen eine Übersetzung von ca. 1:2,77. Wenn Wir davon mal ausgehen wärst Du jetzt bei ca. 105mm Federweg, also +20mm FW. Jetzt noch +7mm mehr Hub am Dämpfer und Du wärst bei ca. 125mm.


Problematisch könnte es aber mit dem Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr und der Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben werden. Hier müsste man schauen ob es zu einer Berührung kommen kann. Hab darüber glaub ich mal was im Slayer-Thread gelesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

Das Slayer hatte erst ab 2003 einen 284mm Dämpfer, vorher gabe es welche mit 165mm Dämpfer.
Das waren die mit Gleitlagern.


----------



## luke_egan (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo... danke für die Antwort. Das würde doch dann heißen, das es doch die Umlenkhebel sind, oder? Was meinst Du: Ich habe wahrscheinlich die Umlenkhebel vom falschen Jahrgang geordert oder?

Besten Gruß
Christof


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Foto hast du die Umlenkhebel für die Modelle mit Gleitlagern.
Aber auch damit hatte das Slayer 125mm in Verbindung mit einem 165er Dämpfer.

Ob die Umlenkhebel mit den Industrielagern passen wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Die hätten dann auch 125mm Federweg, aber einen 184er Dämpfer.


----------



## luke_egan (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, meinst Du dann hab ich die Umlenkhebel vom Element geschickt bekommen? Weil die Umlenkhebel müssten ja schon eine andere Übersetzung haben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ob der vom Element ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Es gab auch die ersten Slayer mit Gleitlagen, 165er Dämpfer und 125mm Federweg.


----------



## Nofaith (8. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem Foto aus dem Album von User *nrgmac* würde ich sagen Du hast die falschen Links


----------



## luke_egan (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja sieht echt so aus. Du hast recht. Da werde ich noch mal einen Versuch starten die richtigen zu bekommen. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luke_egan (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 

sag mal kennst Du "nrgmac"? Ansonsten schreib ich ihm mal eine PN hier im Forum...

Weil ich glaube mittlerweile das einfachste ist es, sich die Hebel einfach von einer Maschinenbaufirma fräsen zu lassen. Ich habe ja meine Hebel und bei logischer Überlegung kann von meinen Hebel zu dem vom Slayer eigentlich nur ein Unterschied sein: Das der Teil der nach hinten zeigt länger ist. Die anderen Abständen müssen eigentlich gleich sein. Wenn ich also zwei drei Maße dieses Hebels wüsste, hätte ich zusammen mit meinen alten Hebeln genug Informationen um die Hebel einfach nach bauen zu lassen. Es gibt doch Tuning Werkstätten für Auto und Motorradteile die sowas anbieten... 

Auf jeden Fall hat mich das Foto gut weiter gebracht...


----------



## Nofaith (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Nein, ich kenn ihn nicht persönlich. Da ich leider kein Foto von meinem alten Slayer hatte, hab ich mal im "OLD Slayer"-Forum gesucht und sein Bike gefunden. Schreib ihm einfach eine PM.


----------



## nrgmac (14. Oktober 2013)

Moin.

Da ich bis vor kurzem beide Räder in der Garage hatte, kann ich mich auch dazu äußern. Die Link-Plates sind unterschiedlich. Das Link-Plate vom Edge/Slayer hat einen längeren Arm (Link Plate *L*ong*T*ravel). Der Dämpfer war bei beiden Rahmen 165/38. 
Die o.g. Artikelnummer stimmt zu 100%. Die Plates vom Foto sind die XC-Version. 
Ride On!


----------



## luke_egan (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo NRGMAC, 

ja das bestätigt meine Vermutung. Meinst Du du könntest mal die Umlenkhebel von deinem Slayer ausmessen? Hab Dir auch 'ne PM geschickt. 

Danke schon mal 
Besten Gruß
Christof


----------

